# Taner Sağıroğlu Rhombeus Tank



## İHTİYAR PİRANHACI (Feb 22, 2008)

Taner Sagiroglu (tnrefe) Rhombeus Turkey


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

WOW, impressive rhom and tank set-up!!


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Fish is okay, tank is gorgeous!


----------



## huck (Mar 6, 2006)

I love your set up amazing!


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Excellent setup, very natural.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

great looking setup.
what size is the rhom and tank?


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Well thats gotta be one of the most natural and best looking tanks around, size and details on everything would be nice.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Malawi- said:


> Fish is okay, tank is gorgeous!


You got one thing right. That tank is very nice.
Any healthy rhombeus to me is awesome.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh you gotta believe that rhom is healthy, I'd just rather have something else in that gorgeous tank


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

That tank is beautiful.


----------



## Piro (Dec 1, 2008)

looking good.. beautiful tank setup


----------



## İHTİYAR PİRANHACI (Feb 22, 2008)

jp80911 said:


> great looking setup.
> what size is the rhom and tank?


thank u...rhom is 17 cm...tank size are 150*60*60


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

Awesome setup Taner...
And a very good looking rhom...
Very well done.








Congrads...


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

wow nice set up


----------



## bayramalkis (Sep 16, 2006)

very nica tank, very nice fish.


----------



## piranha9 (Feb 6, 2009)

nice set up...


----------



## İHTİYAR PİRANHACI (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

^^^^ WOW !!! Ammazing tank and rhom... The plants really come out nicely in that last picture !


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

Great Tank Setup and a healthy Rhom.
Congrads Taner...









Waiting for other pictures...


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Awesome set up and rhom!!!!!!!!!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

wow very nice tank. looks really nice and natural.

however im not a huge fan of rhoms and personnally would of gone with something else

but its still looks good and the rhom does looks nice and healthy


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

HOT~!!!!


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

Wow, outstanding Set up!! One of Best on the site!


----------



## İHTİYAR PİRANHACI (Feb 22, 2008)

nameless said:


> Great Tank Setup and a healthy Rhom.
> Congrads Caner...
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Baris i ll add new photos soon


----------



## NakedSavage (Apr 9, 2008)

WOW


----------

